
How to power Laptop when power fails regularly - ZoZoync
Hey Hackers , I live in a place where power fails regularly for few hours almost daily . Got this work from home privilege . How to keep my laptop powered painlessly and coolly for say about 12 hours. For smaller devices like smartphones and tablets there is USB powerbank , which are really handy and will fit in your shirt pocket. What is the equivalent for a laptop ( 65W,19.5V,3.34A)? The standard solution is a diesel generator or a battery-invertor . Is there any cool solution , since I don&#x27;t need the generator in other ways . I thought of buying 2 more Laptop battery for my model and keep them under charge always .
======
simonlock
You should just get a UPS. The APC-Back-UPS-350 runs my 4bay nas and my iMac
for about 650 sec. Thats fine for me. If only I use my Macbook and the nas
I'll get around 5500 sec. This combined with the time to drain the laptop
battery is good for me.

